# Do guppies contain thiaminase?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

For everywhere i read they dont, somewhere else says they do, anyone know?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

According to the one source I could find that tested it: no

http://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/6103636.pdf


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have usually heard that it does, however I haven't been able to find any scientific data on it. 

If that link is reliable then they dont contain it. Won't open for me though.



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, I had that issue. Saved link and opened in acrobat and it works fine.

It's someone's dissertation and basically they investigated a load of bacteria and multicellular animals for thiaminase activity, one of the test organisms was guppies and they showed absolutely no activity.



> Fish........Whole fish/organ...Replicates...nmol thiamine degraded/min/gm
> Alewife....whole..................4..............100.16 ± 11.9
> *Guppy*....*whole*.................*8*..............*0*
> Goldfish...whole..................1..............272.4
> ...


So yeah, guppies do not contain thiaminase, but goldfish and zebra danios do.


----------

